# ignorer un réseau wifi



## EtienneMacBook (4 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Je ne sais pas tres bien comment formuler ma recherche, ainsi peut etre y a t il deja une réponse...

Voici mon probleme : 

Lorsque mon ordinateur s'allume, il se connecte automatiquement à 9 télécom, le réseau d'un voisin ( mais je n'ai pas de mot de passe neuf ) , et pas à mon réseau à moi.

Résultat mes mails ne se téléhargent pas, itunes store ne s'ouvre pas et je dois à chaque fois cliker sur airport, changer de réseau et patienter quelques secondes pour changer de réseau.

C'est pas dramatique en soit mais j'ai cru voir que sur l'iphone on pouvait ignorer un réseau, et j'aimerai pouvoir en faire autant sur mon macbook...

Comprenez vous mon probleme ? y a t il une solution ?

Merci de vos lumières, à très bientot !

Etienne.


----------



## dionysos087 (16 Février 2012)

Salut,
le post est un peu vieux, mais j'ai eu le meme pb et cela pourrai servir dans le futur pour de futurs mac users.

Il faut donc se rendre dans Préférence Systeme>Reseau
vérifier que la connection est bien en "automatique" 
>avancé
faire glisser VOTRe réseau wifi en haut de la liste
sélectionner le reseau auquel il se connecte automatiquement et cliqué sur le " - " (moins) qui supprimera le reseau de vos préférences.

Et voila !


----------

